# Amazon Prime Video



## dask (Jun 29, 2019)

If I buy a movie from Amazon's Prime Video, is it downloaded into my computer rather than sent to me on a disc? If so, can I transfer it onto a flash drive, plug it into my flat screen tv and watch it that way? Sure don't want to watch a movie on my PC.


----------



## L.L.Lotte (Jun 29, 2019)

It's designed to be used with the app for copyright protection reasons. While you can download it, you have to still watch it through their app. 

Although, it is possible to get around that, but it would be a breach of their ToC and considered borderline illegal.


If you don't have a smart TV, I'd recommend you invest in a streaming box. The best choice is a Nvidia Shield. It is expensive compared to other streaming boxes, but for a good reason -- it has a hardware needed for a smooth experience.


----------



## dask (Jun 29, 2019)

Thank you for the information. I appreciate it. How do you know if your tv is smart? I can plug in my laptop, tablet and phone into it. Does that make it a smart tv, or is there something more involved?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 29, 2019)

If you have a games console: Xbox 360, Xbox One, Playstation 3, or Playstation 4, you can run Amazon Prime Video through an app on there to play through your TV.


----------



## dask (Jun 29, 2019)

More good information, thank you. Unfortunately I don't have a games console. If I did, would I still need a smart tv (assuming mine isn't)?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 29, 2019)

Basically, Amazon Prime Video is a digital streaming service. While the app does allow you to download it to a device to watch offline, I don't believe it allows you to transfer the film from that device.


----------



## Abernovo (Jun 29, 2019)

dask said:


> Thank you for the information. I appreciate it. How do you know if your tv is smart? I can plug in my laptop, tablet and phone into it. Does that make it a smart tv, or is there something more involved?


Does your TV have a built-in web browser, i.e. can you access the internet through your TV, using your controller*? If so, it's a smart TV.

If not, you can buy an Amazon stick (Fire Stick? -- not sure, as I'm not a huge Amazon person), which plugs into a HDMI slot, and you could access Amazon content using that.

*With many smart TVs, you can also link it to a keyboard, which would make searching quicker - typing, rather than moving a cursor and choosing each letter with the controller.


----------



## L.L.Lotte (Jun 30, 2019)

dask said:


> Thank you for the information. I appreciate it. How do you know if your tv is smart? I can plug in my laptop, tablet and phone into it. Does that make it a smart tv, or is there something more involved?





There is something more involved. A smart TV is one that can connect to the internet to get content (non-smart TVs can only get TV from terrestrial aerials/satellites). But for the purpose of watching Amazon Prime Videos you need a TV that is capable of more than just connecting to the internet.

These days, most TVs are smart, and they have an app store. If your TV has a section for downloading apps, then it is possible there is an amazon app made for it.

Easiest way to know is tell us your TV model and we will be able to check if it can.


Another solution. You said you can connect your phone or tablet to the TV. If so, then you can get the Amazon Prime app on your phone or tablet and use that to display it on your TV through your phone. It will work. I cannot guarantee that it will provide the best viewing experience though. Any recent android or apple phone should be able to use the app.


----------



## dask (Jun 30, 2019)

Thank you. Will give it a try. Should be able to pull it off. TV is a 24" Samsung bought in 2014. Will consult manual when I get home. At the outdoor cinema now getting to watch Spiderman, Into The Spiderverse.


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Jun 30, 2019)

I have a Roku TV. It's really easy on it. You just find it in the channel store. You might also be able to use your Blu Ray player if it's relatively recent.


----------



## L.L.Lotte (Jun 30, 2019)

2014? While that predates Samsung's current Tizen OS, I'd be surprised if it doesn't have Smart Hub. 

If it has Smart Hub then you should be in luck. Amazon made a version of prime video for Samsung Smart Hub.


----------

